

Norvig's Law: Any technology that surpasses 50% penetration will never double again  - nickb
http://www.norvig.com/norvigs-law.html

======
mdakin
The universe is not static. And demands and supplies are particularly dynamic.
Intuitively I see no reason why penetration percentage can't wax and wane with
time due to changes in supplies, demands, populations, behaviors etc.

He obviously understands the implications of shifts in demand given his "what
you count" argument. Why bother stating a "law" if you can see its own holes?

------
myoung8
<http://flickr.com/photos/7736808@N03/863738963/>

------
daniel-cussen
That was pretty obvious. I guess it means you can't ride on the coattails of
network effects after that point.

~~~
myoung8
Of course you can. Once the Internet reaches 51% penetration, you don't think
we'll be able to benefit from the network effects of connecting part (all just
isn't going to happen...) of the last 49% of the planet.

